

Large-Scale Static Analysis at Mozilla - Galois Tech Talk: Video - dons
http://www.galois.com/blog/2010/07/09/galois-tech-talk-video-large-scale-static-analysis-at-mozilla/?ftw

======
mattyb
I submitted this yesterday, no discussion.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1501842>

dons: Do you folks plan to post videos of all the future tech talks?

~~~
dons
Yes, indeed we do. At least the ones where we get approval from the speaker.

~~~
chronomex
Excellent!

One thing I'd like to see is a website where tech talks are collected, with
viewer ratings and tags. I've seen lots of good talks and a good number that
weren't really worth my time, and it's hard to decide when they show up one at
a time. (I like to watch things with mplayer, so easy access to the video URL
would be a plus ... but that's putting the cart before the horse.)

------
dlo
This is a decent summary of some of the high points of the talk.

<http://blog.ezyang.com/2010/06/static-analysis-mozilla/>

